# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Οθόνη imac 27''

## giorgiosb

Καλησπέρα, 

πηγα σήμερα τον iMac μου  27'' core i7 late 2009 για τοποθέτηση ssd και με ενημέρωσαν ότι η μία από τις δύο λάμπες της οθόνης έχει μειωθεί αρκετά η απόδοση

μαλλόν καποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση της οθόνης.

αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω τι οθόνη παραγγέλνω? 

η απόδοση αν δεν μπει αππλε οθόνη θα μειωθει αρκετα?

ευχαριστώ

----------

